# hugs and kisses



## Yuukan

Hi!!

I´m looking for an expression in Japanese similar to "hugs and kisses"

Is for a japanese friend on her birthday.

I will write it

Is common to say that?? I mean, I don´t want to bother her.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## wathavy

Hi.
The straight translation would be '抱擁とキスを'.
But then, typically, Japanese won't accept them as what should have been when it is said in Japanese.

So, in this case one need to convert them into other words.
...

If the other end is so much close to you, then simply it is good to give the whole English sentences rather than translation.

Or, 'Happy birthday, my sincere wishes for your happiness.'
'お誕生日おめでとうございます。心から祝福します。'
when you have some distance to her.

What about these?


----------



## Cynster

Wathavy- Is there a short cute phrase that the Japanese use like "hugs and kisses" to close friends?


----------



## wathavy

Well, unless that particular Japanese knows European life style, one would take that sentence as an offense.
And physically doing it will make some issues in this case.

When I departed once from a tour group, a couple of Dutch family hugged me, and I seriously jumped up and stepped aside. I swear, Japanese does not get along with that custom, ever.

But say, if you really like to express your such feeling, I would like to interpret as something away from that exact deed.

Say, 'Best wishes, and hope you and your family's happiness.'

It totally depends on your background, and I cannot tell what would be best for you to say..

If it's lover's affair, just tell that straight. That should work out, I bet.


Don't blame me, even if you end up with some mess, though.


----------



## Cynster

lol thanks! I had no idea that hugging was offensive. I would never hug a stranger, but among friends, hugs are common, though I'm not very comfortable with it as a personal preference, I'm usually the one that gets hugged. xD


----------



## wathavy

Please, that is really conditional.

At the house warming party once I attended who were Los Angeles American Japanese with Japanese girls, they were all doing good, cause all of them did understand both Japanese and American styles. It was sort of melting pot. The location was in Tokyo.

One guy intruded into shower room while I took shower also, and seduced me saying ....   oops, I hate to talk about this.

# Made me sick.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Yuukan

Thanks wathavy!

This is really useful!

thanks for the information 

In my case, I met a Japanese friend in Rome, so She is used to this kind of expressions.


----------



## cefreddffo

And how can you say 'Best wishes, and hope you and your family's happiness.' and things of the like? 家族の幸福を ....　Please, I always have trouble with these things! I have to translate a letter saying "A warm kiss to the whole family and congratulations to your son" =S


----------



## akimura

cefreddffo said:


> And how can you say 'Best wishes, and hope you and your family's happiness.' and things of the like? 家族の幸福を ....　Please, I always have trouble with these things! I have to translate a letter saying "A warm kiss to the whole family and congratulations to your son" =S



The more formal your letter is, the more set phrases should be available.  But that's something that bothers even native Japanese speakers.  Many of us end up going and looking for sample sentences on the Web, or other types of available resources.

The more informal your letter is, the less set phrases are available.  But it's generally easier for us because we can conclude the letter as we talk pretty much.

Now, to answer your question, I first make such an assumption that you are not going to make your letter too formal.  So I guess the as-you-talk approach should basically work.  However, due to our cultural background, we wouldn't use words such as _hugs and kisses_.  Happiness is okay.  But I would say the mention of the family's good health and children's good growth, with or without the mention of happiness, is probably the most generic way to go.  It could go something like this:

息子さんが健やかに成長されていくことをお祈りしています。ご家族の皆さんもくれぐれもお体にはお気を付け下さい。

A more formal version would go something like this:
ご子息の健やかなご成長ならびにご家族皆様のご健勝ご多幸を心よりお祈り申し上げます。

These are only samples I generated off the top of my head.  I'm not 100% sure whether there are no errors with them, particularly with the latter version...  But I hope they give you the basic idea.


----------

